# Rapido 997M Spec sheet



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

I did not have a specification sheet included in the documents when we bought our motorhome, I
think there should be a spec sheet detailing weights, dimensions,capacities etc.
Does anyone have one I can copy? it is a 2005 Rapido 997M 2.7

Thanks,
8) dangerous


----------



## Ray mead (Jun 12, 2018)

*rapido*

hi I have a rapido 997m 2006 .and all the info books


----------

